# proteus y los puertos in/out del ordenador



## alogic (Abr 22, 2007)

holas a todos, estoy haciendo un controlador midi y quisiera simularlo en proteus antes de seguir armando ,el problema es que sobre el pic ya he cargado mios, es como un sistema operativo y despues por la salida midi con otro programa llamado mios estudio , se le carga el programa del aparato que se este montando, pudiendo hacer las modificaciones necesarias en este y probarlo , supuse que habria algun tipo de programa que sirviese de enlace entre uno y otro como entre el mplab y proteus . utilizo un programa midi yoke para enrutar el midi entre programas en el mismo ordenador. 
proteus tiene alguna forma de utilizar entradas o salidas del pc como el puerto serie ,usb ,ps2, no se incluso el puerto de juegos , ademas me seria muy util para simular otros programas con hard externo en  isis , no tendría ningún problema en sacar los datos que salen por el midi y si se pudiera,hacer un cable que conecte un puerto con otro e introducir los datos a proteus. 
muchas gracias y un saludo a todos.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 22, 2007)

Con dos puertos Serie puedes conectar facilmente el proteus con tu utilidad con el mismo ordenador. Sólo un cable cuzado. Busca el conector "Serial" y a funcionar.
Saludos


----------



## alogic (Abr 22, 2007)

entonces proteus puede enviar y recibir datos sobre el puerto serie.
como se hace para conectar las salidas y entradas del circuito virtual  al puerto serie dentro de proteus                                  
http://www.midibox.org/mios_studio/MIOSStudio_beta7_5.jar.zip  este es el mios studio por si le quereis echar un ojo 

muchas gracias por la información , ya sabiendo que se puede no pararé hasta hallar modo.


----------



## El nombre (Abr 22, 2007)

Busca en miscelaneos el COMPIM. Lo configuras y a rular

Saludos


----------

